# '08 MF for those selling their weeks-Seapointer



## Born2Travel (May 29, 2008)

I just got a bill for MF for '08. I believe those were supposed to be covered by "the buyer" but since many of us haven't had our weeks close yet, do we need to worry about them?


----------



## drguy (May 29, 2008)

I'm not.  Supposedly the buyer has released funds to complete the purchase of a number of weeks this month.
Guy


----------



## grest (May 29, 2008)

For sure I'm not paying for a week I've already sold.
Connie


----------



## jfbookers (Jun 27, 2008)

*Seapointer at last*

No mention of how much but it looks like I am out from under the MF obligation. Seems like this might be the end of a hard to understand RCI suspension and sales process. Good luck on yours. Given the initial price, the 10 Yrs RCI membership, and the great trades up until last year, it is hard to complain too loudly but the whole endgame left a bad taste in my mouth.


Your week has been transfered on the 24 June 2008.  This is a bulk buying 
sale and it takes about 6 to 8 months. I know this is frustrating but it is 
the process and unfortunately we could not let it happen sooner.  Though I 
have to say we followed up every week and tried our best to let it happen 
sooner.
I am delighted to hear that you have a SA bank account, please supply us 
with the details.  This will just spare us of more delays..the SA Reserve 
bank has such red tape and do not release monies into an international 
account without  proof of purchase that it was done in SA rands when it was 
first bought.

Please send me your SA bank details and we will deposit proceeds without 
further detail.


----------



## Gramma5 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Hooray, Hooray...it has really happened!!!!!*

My Seapointer sold AND today I received an email from my other SA timeshare stating that my funds from the sale of my Seapointer have been deposited in my account!!!! It took SIX months but it has really happened. I have not received final word from Seapointer that they transfered the funds but Sudwala has notified me they just received them. I'm a happy camper.......
On the 23rd I had received a response, from Karen at Cape Escapes, that the sale was progressing and I should hear within a month that it was final. So, it all started in early Jan. and is now complete. It was soooo good while it lasted! I really got fantastic trades with my Seapointer and sold it for more than I paid for it, so I'm pleased!!!!!
Sherry


----------



## guitarlars (Jun 27, 2008)

*What about any pre-paid levy's?*

Is anyone else in this same position?

I prepaid my levy's last year and there was a small amount remaining in my accounts on my two weeks.

The units have now sold and money transferred, but the money is still sitting there.

I am about to send an e-mail to the Seapointer to see if I can recover this (thank goodness it's a small amount), but has anyone else had this and did they get resolution?

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## Sandy (Jul 12, 2008)

Gramma5 said:


> My Seapointer sold AND today I received an email from my other SA timeshare stating that my funds from the sale of my Seapointer have been deposited in my account!!!! It took SIX months but it has really happened. I have not received final word from Seapointer that they transfered the funds but Sudwala has notified me they just received them. I'm a happy camper.......
> On the 23rd I had received a response, from Karen at Cape Escapes, that the sale was progressing and I should hear within a month that it was final. So, it all started in early Jan. and is now complete. It was soooo good while it lasted! I really got fantastic trades with my Seapointer and sold it for more than I paid for it, so I'm pleased!!!!!
> Sherry



Great for you Sherry. I am glad someone finally got their sale to go through. I am still waiting and not optimistic. The wanted me to provide proof that I used funds to buy Seapointer, but I cannot locate this.  I believe I used a credit card, but fat chance of coming up with the receipt after so many years.  I asked her, "what if I got Seapointer as a GIFT?  Would I be required to provide proof that I purchased it?"  No answer. 

So frustrating.  Has anyone asked for the upfront fee we paid to get the sale if the sale did NOT go through? I am thinking about checking this possibility out. 

Thanks, 
sandy


----------



## Born2Travel (Jul 13, 2008)

*Mine closed*

Mine is now closed and funds transferred.  I did not pay any '08 fees.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 13, 2008)

Born2Travel said:


> Mine is now closed and funds transferred.  I did not pay any '08 fees.



Hi, 

Did you have to prove how you paid for the Seapointer initially?   That seems to be my hold up.  I cannot locate the credit card from the initial payment, and they will not proceed with the sale until I can do this.


----------

